# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  هل يعاقب الله الانسان على خطيئته بالمرض؟

## دموع الشوق

المرض

لا شك في ان الامراض، ككل نواحي ضعف الطبيعة البشرية، نتجت بسبب سقوط الانسان في الخطية منذ بدء وجوده على الارض. وهذا السقوط الذي كان للشيطان فيه اليد الطولى، لم يجلب على الانسان المرض فقط، وانما التعب والموت وكل البلايا التي يتعرض لها ويعاني منها البشر جسدا وروحا. 

ومن خلال مطالعتنا للموضوع في الكتاب المقدس، نرى بوضوح الرابط القوي، في حالات معينة، بين الخطية والمرض من جهة، وبين طاعة الله والشفاء من جهة ثانية. فعن الاولى نقرأ مثلا قول الرب لشعبه القديم "وان لم تتأدبوا مني بذلك، بل سلكتم معي بالخلاف...ارسل في وسطكم الوبأ فتدفعون بيد العدو" لاويين26: 23و24. اما عن الثانية فكثيرا ما نقرأ كيف ان الرب يعد شعبه بازالة المرض عنه في حال الالتصاق به وعبادته "فقال ان كنت تسمع لصوت الرب الهك وتصنع الحق في عينيه وتصغي الى وصاياه وتحفظ جميع فرائضه، فمرضا ما مما وضعته على المصريين لا اضع عليك. فاني انا الرب شافيك" خروج15: 26 "وتعبدون الرب الهكم. فيبارك خبزك وماءك، وأزيل المرض من بينكم" خروج23: 25 "فاحفظ الوصايا والفرائض والاحكام التي انا اوصيك اليوم لتعملها ... ويرد الرب عنك كل مرض وكل ادواء مصر الرديئة التي عرفتها. لا يضعها عليك بل يجعلها على كل مبغضيك" تثنية7: 11و15. وحقيقة وجود رابط بين الغفران والشفاء متواجدة بكثرة في العهد القديم من كلمة الله، كما في سفر اشعياء النبي مثلا، حيث يشير الى ذلك من خلال الحديث عن ملك المسيح الالفي في المستقبل، حين سيكون لسان حال الناس الابرار في اورشليم "فان الرب قاضينا. الرب شارعنا. الرب ملكنا هو يخلصنا ...ولا يقول ساكن انا مرضت (لان) الشعب الساكن فيها مغفور الاثم" اشعياء33: 22و24. كما ان داود في احد مزاميره يتحدث عن الشفاء بعد ذكر غفران الخطايا نظرا للرابطة التي تجمع بين الاثنين "باركي يا نفسي الرب...الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك. الذي يشفي جميع امراضك" مزمور103: 2و3.

علاقة الله مع الناس في العهدين 

في العهد القديم كانت العلاقة مع الله تقوم في جانب كبير منها على اساس ممارسات طقسية مادية وجسدية. كما كانت البركات التي يرجوها البشر من الله مادية في اكثرها، كأن يكون لهم غنى او اولاد كثيرون او مواشي او اراضي زراعية او ان يكونوا محفوظين من الاعداء والامراض.. الخ..الخ. وعليه، فقد كان الله يتعامل مع الشعوب على الاساس نفسه ، كأن يباركهم ماديا وجسديا في حال الرضى عنهم، او يؤدبهم ويدينهم في نفس المجال في حال العصيان والسلوك الشرير. وقد كان المرض احد عناصر ثلاثة هي السيف والجوع والوبأ (حزقيال6: 11) استخدمها الله لعقاب الشعوب او الاشخاص بهدف وضع حد لشرورهم. اما في العهد الجديد، عهد النعمة، فان طابع التعامل الالهي مع البشر يختلف عما كان عليه في العهد القديم، اذ ان الله يتعامل بالاولى مع الحاجة الروحية للنفوس، التي أعد لها فداء وشفاء من الخطية في صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح، بينما الاجساد، بما فيها اجساد المؤمنين التي لم تفد بعد، (وهذا سيتم في القيامة)، فانها لا تزال تتعرض للامراض والتعب والموت لانها لا تزال خاضعة لناموس الخطية كما يقول الرسول بولس بالوحي "فاني اسر بناموس الله بحسب الانسان الباطن (اي روحيا) ولكني ارى ناموسا آخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي...اذا، انا نفسي بذهني اخدم ناموس الله ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية" رومية7: 22-25. ففي عهد النعمة الحالي بعد الصليب، يتعامل الله مع الاشخاص والشعوب روحيا بطول الاناة واللطف والاحتمال، بهدف اقتيادهم الى التوبة والايمان الذي بربنا يسوع المسيح لغفران خطاياهم كما هو مكتوب "ام تستهين بغنى لطفه وامهاله وطول اناته غيرعالم ان لطف الله انما يقتادك الى التوبة" رومية2: 4. فالله الان "...يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء ان يهلك اناس بل ان يقبل الجميع الى التوبة" بطرس الثانية3: 9. ولكن هذا لا يعني ان الله لا يتعامل مع الاجساد في حالات معينة، وهو ما سنتحدث عنه لاحقا.

الشفاء الروحي

رأينا سابقا ان الخطية هي السبب الاساسي للامراض الروحية والجسدية التي يعاني منها البشر جميعا. لذلك كان الاهتمام الرئيسي لدى الله هو في معالجة السبب وليس النتيجة. وعندما جاء المسيح الى العالم متجسدا لصنع الفداء، لم يكتف بعمل الرحمة وشفاء الامراض الجسدية عند الناس فقط، لكن مهمته الاساسية كانت في الذهاب الى الصليب لمعالجة موضوع الخطية المسببة للمرض والموت، وتقديم الشفاء الروحي للجميع. اما عن الشفاء الجسدي فقد كان المطلب الاكثر الحاحا لدى الناس، والشيء الذي عمله الرب يسوع بكثرة عندما كان في العالم حيث نقرأ عنه "يسوع الذي من الناصرة، كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة، الذي جال يصنع خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس لان الله كان معه" اعمال الرسل10: 38. وكيفما قلبنا صفحات الانجيل نرى كم كان الرب يسوع يشفي كل المحتاجين للشفاء، رافعا الشعار المشهور الذي ربط فيه بين المرض والخطية ( ومشيرا ضمنا الى انه هو الطبيب الشافي للارواح) اذ قال "...لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى. لم آت لأدعو ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبة" مرقس2: 17. وكم من مرة ارسل الرب يسوع تلاميذه، مزودا اياهم بالقوة اللازمة لاجراء المعجزات وشفاء الامراض قائلا لهم "وفيما انتم ذاهبون اكرزوا قائلين انه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات. اشفوا مرضى. طهروا برصا..." متى10: 7و8. وقد كانت مواهب الشفاء الجسدي من العطايا التي وهبها الله في بداية عصر الكنيسة بعد القيامة. الا ان الامر الاكثر اهمية عند المسيح فكان شفاء النفوس من مرض الخطية القاتل. وهذا الامر لم يكن ليتم لولا الصليب. اذ انه عند الصليب فقط غلب المسيح بموته وقيامته الشيطان والخطية ، كونه حمل بجسده عار الخطية ومرضها ليشفي المصابين بها، حيث كان لسان حاله هناك "العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت. انتظرت رقة فلم تكن ومعزين فلم أجد" مزمور69: 20. وفي وصف المسيح معلقا على الصليب يقول النبي اشعياء "محتقر ومخذول من الناس. رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن...لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها ...وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا، مسحوق لاجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" اشعياء53: 3-5. وقد قال عنه الرسول بطرس "...فان المسيح ايضا تألم لاجلنا...الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا على الخشبة...الذي بجلدته شفيتم" بطرس الاولى2: 21و24.

الايمان والشفاء

من الطبيعي ان يكون هناك رابط كبير بين الايمان والشفاء طالما ان المرض مرتبط بالخطية بشكل مباشر. وهذا ما نلاحظه من متابعة اعمال الشفاء التي كان يقوم بها الرب في العالم حيث كان الايمان من الشروط اللازمة كما قال لنازفة الدم "...ثقي يا ابنة، ايمانك قد شفاك. فشفيت المرأة من تلك الساعة" متى9: 22. وقوله ايضا لرئيس المجمع الذي جاءه من اجل ابنته "...لا تخف. آمن فقط فهي تشفى" لوقا8: 50. وهذه الحقيقة نراها بوضوح في العهد الجديد كما في حالة شفاء الاعميين اذ نقرأ "وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك تبعه اعميان يصرخان ويقولان ارحمنا يا ابن داود...فقال لهما يسوع أتؤمنان اني اقدر ان افعل هذا؟ قالا له نعم يا سيد. حينئذ لمس اعينهما قائلا بحسب ايمانكما ليكن لكما. فانفتحت اعينهما.." متى9: 27-30. وكذلك في حالة شفاء المقعد في لسترة "وكان يجلس في لسترة رجل عاجز الرجلين مقعد من بطن امه ولم يمش قط. هذا كان يسمع بولس يتكلم. فشخص اليه، واذ رأى ان له ايمانا ليشفى قال بصوت عظيم قم على رجليك منتصبا. فوثب وصار يمشي" اعمال الرسل14: 8-10. والكتاب المقدس يشجع على الصلاة من اجل الشفاء كما نقرأ "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات، وصلوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكي تشفوا. طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها" يعقوب5: 16. فاذا كان الايمان والصلاة مهمان الى هذا الحد بالنسبة لشفاء الاجساد، فكم بالاولى يكونان مهمين للشفاء الروحي من الخطية وآثارها المدمرة والمهلكة للنفس البشرية. فان الامراض الجسدية يمكن شفاؤها في حالات كثيرة من خلال عقاقير مادية معينة، اما الارواح فلا يمكن معالجتها بأي شيء مادي، لانها لا تخضع سوى للقوانين الروحية التي لا تنفع معها الماديات، بل هي بحاجة الى الايمان والصلاة فقط، ولا شيء غير ذلك، لشفائها واحيائها. ولهذا يؤكد العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس ان الايمان وحده بالرب يسوع المسيح كالفادي والمخلص وغافر الخطايا، هو الذي يمنح الشفاء والحياة للنفوس كما هو مكتوب عنه "له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا" اعمال الرسل10: 43. 

الامراض والعلاجات المادية

يؤكد الكتاب المقدس موافقة العزة الالهية على استخدام العلاج الطبي المادي للشفاء الجسدي، لان ليس كل مرض هو ضربة روحية تحتاج الى التوبة والايمان للشفاء منها. فان المسيح الذي يدرك ضعف الاجساد البشرية، علم بحاجة المرضى الى طبيب كما سبقت الاشارة، مشيرا ضمنا الى ان بعض الامراض تحتاج الى العلاج المادي الطبيعي للشفاء منها. وهذا امر يدعونا الى ان نشكر الله كثيرا من اجل الدراسات الطبية التي ادت الى اكتشاف ادوية للكثير من الامراض، مع التأكيد على ان المؤمن يجب ان يضع ثقته اولا بالله وقدرته وحده على الشفاء من خلال العقاقير او من دونها. فالتلاميذ استخدموا المواد الطبيعية في بعض الحالات لشفاء المرضى خلال ارسالياتهم، كالزيت، وهذا لم يتعارض مع دعوتهم الناس او المرضى الى الايمان "فخرجوا وصاروا يكرزون ان يتوبوا. واخرجوا شياطين كثيرة، ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم" مرقس6: 12و13. وكذلك نقرأ في رسالة يعقوب عن هذا الامر "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب" يعقوب5: 14. فقد كان الزيت، على قلة الادوية الكيميائية كالموجودة الان، يعتبر من الادوية الشائعة والنافعة لشفاء الامراض الجسدية. كما اننا نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس عن علاجات كانت تستعمل قديما لشفاء الامراض بخلاف الزيت، كالخمر الذي دعا الرسول بولس تلميذه تيموثاوس لاستعماله "لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء، بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك واسقامك الكثيرة" تيموثاوس الاولى5: 23. وفي حادثة السامري المسافر نقرأ كيف عالج الانسان الذي وقع بين اللصوص "فتقدم وضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا..."لوقا10: 34. كما كان استعمال اوراق النباتات وجذورها او اثمارها شائعا لشفاء الامراض "فقال اشعياء خذوا قرص تين. فأخذوها ووضعوها على الدبل فبرىء" الملوك الثاني20: 7 "أليس بلسان في جلعاد، ام ليس هناك طبيب. فلماذا لم تعصب بنت شعبي" ارميا8: 22. والى هذا، فاننا نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس عن اطباء كانوا في عداد خدام الانجيل ومستودعا للوحي الالهي، كلوقا الذي كتب الانجيل الذي يحمل اسمه، وسفر اعمال الرسل، وقد كان رفيقا للرسول بولس خلال سفراته التبشيرية في العالم.

الامراض ومجد الله وتأديب المؤمنين 

لكون الامراض مرتبطة مبدئيا بالاجساد، فهي تصيب الجميع مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين طالما هم في الجسد. وهنا سنتحدث فقط عن مرض المؤمنين. فكم نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس عن رجال الله الاتقياء الذين اصيبوا بالمرض وهم في حقل الخدمة كأبفرودتس الذي كتب عنه الرسول بولس "...اخي والعامل معي والمتجند معي ورسولكم والخادم لحاجتي، اذ كان مشتاقا الى جميعكم ومغموما لانكم سمعتم انه كان مريضا. فانه مرض قريبا من الموت لكن الله رحمه..." فيليبي2: 25-27. وكذلك نقرأ عن خادم آخر تعرض للمرض الذي عوقه عن اتمام الخدمة "...واما تروفيمس فتركته في ميليتس مريضا"تيموثاوس الثانية4: 20. ولكن هذا لا يعني ان مرض هؤلاء الافاضل هو دينونة او تأديب الهي لهم بسبب خطاياهم. ففي حالات كثيرة يكون المرض ضروريا من اجل اخراج بعض السموم اوالعناصر الخبيثة من الجسم الانساني، ما يجعل الاجساد تتمتع بصحة افضل. ولكن توجد حالات يسمح فيها الله بمرض احد المؤمنين من اجل تحقيق هدفين: تمجيد اسمه او تأديب المؤمن من اجل اشراكه في قداسته. وهذا ما نراه في حادثة مرض لعازرالمكتوب عنه "وكان يسوع يحب مرثا واختها ولعازر" يوحنا11: 5. فعندما ارسلت الاختان الى الرب تقولان له "...يا سيد هوذا الذي تحبه مريض...قال هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لاجل مجد الله ليتمجد الله به" يوحنا11: 3و4. وقد تمجد الله فعلا باقامة الرب لعازر

----------


## شجن

مشكور المرعب على الموضوع

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]

اللهيعطيكالفعافيهعلىهالموضوعالمفيد..

فــروته..[/ALIGN]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الحلو

----------

